# Trudny tekst, pomoc w tłumaczeniu



## miód

Tekst oryginany:

"In our lives here on the Planet, our survival, our joy, our way of  viewing anything or relating to life is mostly from outside of self.  Having been taught to believe in our programing as truth that we receive  from the exterior environment, combined with the continual assault on  the instinctive and intuitive we plod along endlessly searching for the  joy without as opposed to having knowingness from within."

Starając się uniknąć interpretacji i zachować poprawność językową i kontekst wypowiedzi tłumaczę to tak;

"W naszym życiu tutaj na tej Planecie, nasze przetrwanie, nasza radość (szczęście), nasz sposób
postrzegania  wszystkiego czy odnoszenia się do życia, w większości pochodzi z poza  nas.
Nauczeni  przyjmować za prawdę programowanie,  odbierane ze  środowiska zewnętrznego, połączone z nieustannym atakiem na instynktowne  i intuicyjne[?]
brnąc z trudem bez końca w poszukiwaniu szczęścia na zewnątrz jako przeciwnego do posiadania wiedzy z wnętrza (wewnątrz).[?]"

Autor trochę dziwnie formułuje zdania trudno dociec co ma na myśli.
Proszę  o radę kogoś zaawansowanego w miejscu "assault on the instinctive and  intuitive" oraz "without as opposed to having knowingness from within"

Dodatkowo proszę o przetłumaczenie tego zdania;

"We fear that we  don’t know what to do or how to respond in earnest to a situation using  our instinct and our knowing from within, so we shut it down."

Dziękuję.


----------



## Roy776

The first phrase "In OUR LIVES here on the planet..." is in plural, so "naszym życiu" is wrong. It should be "W naszych życiach na tej planecie...". As for the rest, you should better wait for a native speaker of Polish.


----------



## miód

Tak, ale sformułowanie "w naszych życiach" wydaje się bezsensu. Chyba, żeby uwzględnić proces reinkarnacji.. ale nie wiem czy to miał na myśli autor.


----------



## Roy776

Dla mnie, (chociaż może być bo jestem niemeckiem) to zdanie w liczbie mnogej brzmi jakoś bezosobowo. Ale ja nie jestem polskim i dlatego nie wiem jak to jest w języku polskim i jak zdanie brzmi dla ciebie.


----------



## miód

Roy776 said:


> nie wiem jak to jest w języku polskim i jak zdanie brzmi dla ciebie



Dlatego właśnie jesteśmy tutaj, by wspólnie pogłębiać nasze poznanie obcych języków ;]
That's why we are here, for jointly deepen our knowledge of foreign languages ;]


----------



## Roy776

Już rozumiem czego mówisz w języku polskim  
A mam inną rzecz. 

*Having been taught to believe in our programing as truth that we receive from the exterior environment,...

*Ja tłumaczyłbym to w taki sposób:
_Nauczeni uwierzyć w programowanie jako prawda, która odebierzemy ze otoczenia (?) zewnętrznego,..._


----------



## BezierCurve

Nie wiem, czy ten tekst da się przetłumaczyć unikając interpretacji... Może tak:

Żyjąc na tej planecie większość rzeczy takich, jak nasze przeżycie, nasza radość, nasz sposób postrzegania czy stosunek do życia przyjmujemy spoza własnego jestestwa. Mając wpojoną wiarę w to jak zostaliśmy zaprogramowani niczym w prawdę docierającą do nas ze środowiska zewnętrznego, dodatkowo ciągle zwalczając w sobie instynkty i intuicję, brniemy bez końca, poszukując radości poza nami, co jest zaprzeczeniem wiedzy pochodzącej z nas samych.

Obawiamy się, że nie będziemy wiedzieli co zrobić ani jak właściwie zareagować w danej sytuacji używając instynktu i wiedzy pochodzących z nas samych, więc je wyłączamy.


----------



## Tulán

BezierCurve said:


> Nie wiem, czy ten tekst da się przetłumaczyć unikając interpretacji... Może tak:
> 
> Żyjąc na tej planecie większość rzeczy takich, jak nasze przeżycie, nasza radość, nasz sposób postrzegania czy stosunek do życia przyjmujemy spoza własnego jestestwa. Mając wpojoną wiarę w to jak zostaliśmy zaprogramowani niczym w prawdę docierającą do nas ze środowiska zewnętrznego, dodatkowo ciągle zwalczając w sobie instynkty i intuicję, brniemy bez końca, poszukując radości poza nami, co jest zaprzeczeniem wiedzy pochodzącej z nas samych.
> 
> Obawiamy się, że nie będziemy wiedzieli co zrobić ani jak właściwie zareagować w danej sytuacji używając instynktu i wiedzy pochodzących z nas samych, więc je wyłączamy.



To tłumaczenie wygląda na bardzo udane.


----------



## miód

Bardzo dobre, dziękuję.

Druga runda:

We allow the powers that be to have dominion over the use of  everything, technologies, sciences, food, shelter and all the  free  gifts of life while selling them to us, keeping humanity reliant on  fossil fuels, primitive technologies, warped in a fiat money system and  slaves to a way of life that serves no one except the dimensional  masters.  “We are willing slaves with many being the self appointed   guardians of the status quo, the _*“SHEEPLE”*_.

Pozwalamy naszym ‘nadwładnym’ panować, sprawować kontrolę nad użytkiem wszystkiego, technologii, nauki, pożywienia, schronienia i całej reszty darów życia, sprzedając nam je, utrzymując ludzkość zależnym od paliw kopalnych, prymitywnych technologii, spaczonego systemu monetarnego i zniewalając ją do stylu życia służącemu nikomu za wyjątkiem wielkich władców. “We are willing slaves with many being the self appointed guardians of the status quo, the *“SHEEPLE”*. [?]


 We believe in ever increasing lack in the World,  not enough money,  not enough food for everyone or shelter or warmth or  oil, only poverty  galore, material and spiritual _*DEBT*_ when the truth is that there is more than enough and always will be. It is the distribution of the goods and services with _*EQUINIMITY*_ for all that is lacking.

Sądzimy, że  Świat cierpi niedostatek, brakuje pieniędzy, nie wystarcza dla wszystkich jedzenia, schronienia, ciepła, ropy… tylko wszechobecne ubóstwo, materialny i duchowy *DŁUG* kiedy prawda jest taka, że mamy tego więcej niż potrzeba i tak zawsze będzie. To jest repartycja dóbr i usług It is the distribution of the goods and services with *EQUINIMITY* for all that is lacking.  [?]


 We have placed our _*BELIEF*_ in lack, when  trusting in the abundance of life to care for all while using this to  care for self, helps to facilitate our oneness connection_*.*_ It is a feeling process and the only real knowledge requires is the knowing within and the only real truth, is trust. These _*ARE *_things  you have been born with, they exist within and can never be found  without. Place your trust in your all knowing self!!! “Self always knows  and has no reason nor need to believe anything outside self”.

Dajemy *WIARĘ* panującemu niedostatatkowi  //  w panujący niedostatek  //  w brak, zawierzając when trusting in the abundance of life to care for all while using this to care for self, helps to facilitate our oneness connection*.* [?] Jest to proces czuciowy i jedyna potrzebna do tego wiedza pochodzi od nas samych, i że jedyną prawdą jest zaufanie(wiara). *SĄ* rzeczy, z którymi się urodziłeś, istnieją w tobie i nie sposób znaleźć je na zewnątrz. Zawierz w swoje, wszechwiedzące ja!!! „Ja wie wszystko i nie ma powodu ni potrzeby by wierzyć  w cokolwiek z poza ja”.
//tłumaczenie zwrotu self jako 'ja' jest tutaj poprawne


----------



## Ben Jamin

In Polish (and many other languages) we do not multiply the life. In Polish “Życie” is used in singular, as an abstract general idea, for both one or many persons. The trend of using “our lives” is relatively new even in English. I am surprised that it has infected the German language already. It has not spread to all abstract words in English yet. One can still speak about “our honour”, “our glory”, “our intelligence”, not “our honours”, “our glories ”, “our intelligences”.


----------



## Roy776

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish (and many other languages) we do not multiply the life. In Polish “Życie” is used in singular, as an abstract general idea, for both one or many persons. The trend of using “our lives” is relatively new even in English. I am surprised that it has infected the German language already. It has not spread to all abstract words in English yet. One can still speak about “our honour”, “our glory”, “our intelligence”, not “our honours”, “our glories ”, “our intelligences”.



We can still also say "In unserem Leben" (in our life), of course we can, but it sounds more like "our life together", as for example, our life as a couple. The plural just gives a wider range of usage to it.


----------



## Tulán

W odpowiedzi na pierwszy paragraf proponuje:
... . Sprzedajac nam je, utrzymuje sie ludzkosc zalezną od paliw kopalnych, ... nie sluzacemu nikomu... . Jestesmy zawolanymi niewolnikami a wielu z posrod nas jest nawet samozwanczymi strozami tego status quo, tych „baranow.”

Sheeple=sheep+people

(Pierwsze zdanie wydalo mi sie przydlugie)

reszta pozniej.


----------



## Tulán

W odpowiedzi na drugi i trzeci paragraf proponuje:

Sądzimy, że Świat cierpi niedostatek, brak pieniędzy, brak pozywienia, schronienia, ciepła, ropy… nic tylko wszechobecne ubóstwo, materialny i duchowy *DŁUG* podczas gdy prawda jest taka, że mamy tego wszystkiego więcej niż potrzeba i tak będzie zawsze. Chodzi o WYWAZONY podzial dóbr i usług pomimo niedoboru/niedostatku.

Dajemy *WIARĘ* panującemu niedostatatkowi, zawierzając ze obfitosc zycia zatroszczy sie o wszystko podczas gdy uzywanie tego w celu zajmowania sie soba pomaga i ulatwia _oneness _(?) nasze zwiazki.

Uzycie slowa „oneness” wyglada na bledne.

Jest to proces czuciowy i jedyna potrzebna do tego wiedza pochodzi od nas samych, a jedyną prawdą jest zaufanie. *SĄ TO* rzeczy, z którymi się urodziłeś, istnieją w tobie i nie sposób znaleźć ich na zewnątrz. Zawierz w swoje, wszechwiedzące ja!!! „Ja wie wszystko i nie ma powodu ani potrzeby by wierzyć w cokolwiek z poza siebie”.

Moze cos z tego sie przyda. Nie wszystkie slowa maja akcenty. Pozdrowienia.


----------



## miód

Tak, przyda się. Dzięki Tobie wielkie.

PS: "helps to facilitate our oneness connection" można rozumieć jako "sprzyja łatwiejszemu zespoleniu z naszą jednością"


----------



## kknd

miód said:


> "In our lives here on the Planet, our survival, our joy, our way of  viewing anything or relating to life is mostly from outside of self.  Having been taught to believe in our programing as truth that we receive  from the exterior environment, combined with the continual assault on  the instinctive and intuitive we plod along endlessly searching for the  joy without as opposed to having knowingness from within."
> 
> "We fear that we  don’t know what to do or how to respond in earnest to a situation using  our instinct and our knowing from within, so we shut it down."
> 
> "We allow the powers that be to have dominion over the use of everything, technologies, sciences, food, shelter and all the free gifts of life while selling them to us, keeping humanity reliant on fossil fuels, primitive technologies, warped in a fiat money system and slaves to a way of life that serves no one except the dimensional masters. “We are willing slaves with many being the self appointed guardians of the status quo, the ’SHEEPLE’ ".
> 
> We believe in ever increasing lack in the World, not enough money, not enough food for everyone or shelter or warmth or oil, only poverty galore, material and spiritual DEBT when the truth is that there is more than enough and always will be. It is the distribution of the goods and services with EQUINIMITY for all that is lacking.
> 
> We have placed our BELIEF in lack, when trusting in the abundance of life to care for all while using this to care for self, helps to facilitate our oneness connection. It is a feeling process and the only real knowledge requires is the knowing within and the only real truth, is trust. These ARE things you have been born with, they exist within and can never be found without. Place your trust in your all knowing self!!! “Self always knows and has no reason nor need to believe anything outside self”.


 
Moje propozycje (bez czytania powyższych tłumaczeń):
„W naszym życiu, tu na tej planecie, nasze przetrwanie, nasza radość, nasz sposób postrzegania czegokolwiek, czy odnoszenia się do życia pochodzą w większości spoza jednostki. Nauczeni wierzenia w nasze zaprogramowanie jako w prawdę, którą otrzymujemy ze środowiska zewnętrznego, w połączeniu z ciągłym atakiem na to, co instynktowne i intuicyjne, wciąż harujemy poszukując nieustannie radości bez, wykluczającego posiadanie, poznania pochodzącego z wnętrza” bądź „(…), harujemy razem bez końca w poszukiwaniu radości bez, w przeciwieństwie do posiadania, poznania pochodzącego z wnętrza”.

„Obawiamy się, że nie wiemy co robić lub jak szczerze zareagować na sytuację używając naszego instynktu i naszego wewnętrznego rozeznania, tak więc zamykamy je” bądź „Boimy się (…), tak więc wyłączamy je.”

„Pozwalamy trwającym mocom, by miały rząd nad wykorzystaniem wszystkiego, technologiami, nauką, jedzeniem, schronieniem i wszystkimi bezpłatnymi darami życia poprzez ich sprzedaż nam, utrzymując zależność ludzkości od paliw kopalnych, prymitywnych technologii, zapakowanych w system pieniądza fiducjarnego i poddając w niewolę sposobowi życia, który nikomu nie służy poza panami wymiarów. Jesteśmy ochotnymi sługami, z których wielu jest samozwańczymi obrońcami status quo, ‚bydłości’.” bądź „Umożliwiamy istniejącym potęgom, by miały władzę korzystania ze wszystkiego (…) wolnymi/darmowymi darami życia poprzez sprzedawanie ich nam, (…) Jesteśmy gorliwymi sługami, (…), ‚ludzkości baranów’.” (por. stado baranów).

„Wierzymy w wiecznie narastający brak w świecie, brak pieniędzy, brak jedzenia dla każdego, czy schronienia, czy ciepła, czy oleju, tylko obfitość biedy, materialny i duchowy DŁUG, gdy prawdą jest, że jest więcej niż potrzeba i zawsze będzie. Tym, czego brakuje, jest dystrybucja dóbr i usług ze SPOKOJEM/RÓWNOWAGĄ.”

„Oparliśmy naszą WIARĘ na brak, pokładając ufność w obfitość życia, by troszczyć się o wszystko, wykorzystując to/ją zarazem do dbania o siebie, pomaga wzmacniać naszą łączność w jedności. Jest to proces odczuwania i jedynymi żądaniami prawdziwej wiedzy jest poznanie wewnętrzne, a jedyną prawdziwą prawdą jest zaufanie. To SĄ rzeczy, z którymi się urodziłeś, które istnieją wewnątrz i nie mogą być znalezione bez. Połóż ufność w swoje wszystko wiedzące ja!! Ja zawsze wie i nie ma powodu [gra słów?: rozumu] ani potrzeby wierzenia w cokolwiek zewnętrznego względem ja.” bądź „(…) ufając, w obfitości życia,  w troskę o wszystko (…), ułatwia tworzyć połączenie w jedności. (…)”

Bardzo ciekawe jest to (zauważyłem to dopiero w czwartym urywku), że autor używa bardzo ciekawej opozycji nie istniejącej chyba w języku polskim: „within-without” (wewnątrz-bez); w świetle tego końcową część pierwszego urywka można przetłumaczyć jako „szukając radości bez, w przeciwieństwie do posiadania poznania z wnętrza” – dobrym rozwiązaniem mogła by być neologiczne pary: wewnątrz-„beznątrz”; wewnętrzny-„bezwnętrzny”; wnętrze-„beznętrze”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Twoje tłumaczenie kknd napisane jest przedziwną, "alternatywną" polszczyzną, którą nikt nie mówi ani nie pisze. Pełne jest dziwolągów takich jak:

„Pozwalamy *trwającym mocom*, by *miały rząd* .... 

... prymitywnych technologii, *zapakowanych w system* pieniądza *fiducjarnego* ...

... z których wielu jest samozwańczymi obrońcami status quo, *‚bydłości’.”..*. 

„Oparliśmy naszą *WIARĘ na brak* .... ,

Czy to jest żart, czy test?

Poza tym podobnie alternatywnie jest z angielskim:
.. „within-without” (wewnątrz-bez)

"*from without"* oznacza "od zewnątrz", a nie "bez". Znaczenie "bez" jest dla "without" znaczeniem wtórnym, pochodnym.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Twoje tłumaczenie kknd napisane jest przedziwną, "alternatywną" polszczyzną, którą nikt nie mówi ani nie pisze. Pełne jest dziwolągów takich jak:
> 
> „Pozwalamy *trwającym mocom*, by *miały rząd* ....
> 
> ... prymitywnych technologii, *zapakowanych w system* pieniądza *fiducjarnego* ...
> 
> ... z których wielu jest samozwańczymi obrońcami status quo, *‚bydłości’.”..*.
> 
> „Oparliśmy naszą *WIARĘ na brak* .... ,
> 
> Czy to jest żart, czy test?
> 
> Poza tym podobnie alternatywnie jest z angielskim:
> .. „within-without” (wewnątrz-bez)
> 
> "*from without"* oznacza "od zewnątrz", a nie "bez". Znaczenie "bez" jest dla "without" znaczeniem wtórnym, pochodnym.


 
tak mię naleciało…  do pierwszego, to jest dana alternatywa („Umożliwiamy istniejącym potęgom, by miały władzę”, można kombinować), zamiast „zapakowanych”, może istotnie lepiej będzie „opakowanych”, a pieniądz fiducjarny, to… pieniądz fiducjarny; „bydłość” istotnie jest moja, czyżby istniał angielski wyraz „sheeple”? (jako połączenie nie tyle posłusznych owiec, bo chyba o to chodziło, co tępego bydła i ludzkości; do tego też jest alternatywa, ale nie w postaci neologizmu) co do ostatniego – przecież to zwykła literówka (powinno być „braku”).

oczywiście, że jest to test – przecież specjalnie zaznaczyłem, że nie czytałem innych tłumaczeń… :] jeśli tekst jest istotnie na tyle stary, a opozycja „within-without” realizuje się bardziej naturalnie jako „wewnątrz-zewnątrz”, to tym bardziej moce i rząd, a nawet cała „przedziwna i alternatywna polszczyzna”, powinny jakoś się tu odnaleźć! ^^ (jako element stylizacji językowej – przyznasz chyba, że tekst nie jest napisany standardową angielszczyzną – sprawił nam nieco problemów!)

dzięki za wszelkie uwagi!


----------

